# New Motorized Travel Maps for the Ashley Available



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

The new motorized travel maps for the Ashley National Forest are available on the their web site.

www.fs.fed.us/r4/ashley

Roads are also starting to open up starting on May 22 for those early scouter's! _(O)_


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I hope the FS enforces the rules.


----------

